# Cancelled litter/importing



## einspänner

Well today I got the disappointing news that my WHV to be will _not_ be. The breeding is cancelled as my breeder's friend who was going to whelp the litter has some health issues to deal with. There aren't any other breeders with unsold/future litters she feels comfortable referring us to, so she contacted Zoldmali kennels in Hungary to work on importing puppies for those of us who are interested. Zoldmali is one of the best kennels for wirehairs and my breeder's connection to them is one of the main reasons I chose her. I don't think I'm guaranteed a spot yet, but if it works out I'll end up getting my V earlier and from the very best Hungary has to offer. Not so bad for a silver lining. This is my first experience with breeders, but I'm impressed with how hard she's working to find me a quality dog when she could just return the deposit and be done with it. 

I know a few of you have imported dogs, but has anyone had a planned breeding cancelled? With all the threads about puppy buying and breeders lately, I think this is an interesting scenario to discuss.


----------



## Vida

*Re: Cancelled litter*

Just a small thought...
Our Hungarian friend who is a vet,says a good pup is rarely sold out of the country :-( It's no garantee of quality just because it comes from Hungary.
Sorry to be negative.
On the up side,if you only want a companion, I've heard good reports on imported dogs that have come into the UK.


----------



## texasred

*Re: Cancelled litter*

If she has faith in her breeder I wouldn't be worried.
If they referr or import for a client, they are putting their on name on the line.
I would just be concerned about the summer heat.
With good reason, most airlines won't fly animals when the temps rise over a certain degree.


----------



## DixiesMom

*Cancelled litter*

I have a friend here in Texas who has a Zoldmali import. I assure you that nice dogs are indeed exported.


----------



## einspänner

*Re: Cancelled litter*

I appreciate the warning, Vida, but some of the top breeders in the US and UK for wirehaired v's have imported from zoldmali and their dogs routinely win in the ring and in the field. I still don't like the idea of a puppy on a trans-Atlantic flight, but my other options are to wait another year or longer for a suitable litter or reconsider getting a smooth vizsla. Not the worst options, but also not ideal. Someone is trying to teach me patience. 

The summer heat isn't something I'd thought about though. :-\ I'll be sure to ask Zsofi about it when she contacts me. Thanks TR.


----------



## einspänner

*Re: Cancelled litter*

DixiesMom, do you know the sire and dam of your friend's dog? Just curious.


----------



## hobbsy1010

*Re: Cancelled litter*



Vida said:


> Just a small thought...
> Our Hungarian friend who is a vet,says a good pup is rarely sold out of the country :-( It's no garantee of quality just because it comes from Hungary.
> Sorry to be negative.
> On the up side,if you only want a companion, I've heard good reports on imported dogs that have come into the UK.


No guarantee at all Vida, just NEW bloodlines.......

Same old same old doesn't mean quality either.....

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-ZSghZmd/0/XL/i-ZSghZmd-XL.jpg

Hobbsy


----------



## Vida

*Re: Cancelled litter*

Ok so y'all think I was bitching make that post :-\, but just for the sake of healthy discussion....
Please read again your posts/ thread 'how to choose a breeder'. 
All the advice we give is blown out the water when we advocate buying a pup 'blind' through a third party?!
Yes I would import but only if I could do my research in that country,visit the breeder,see the dam, plus all the recommended investigations that I would do if I were buying a pup locally.
Importing has become straightforward especially here in europe.
As long as we ( outside Hungary)breed dogs that are sound ,true to type,and have a low breeding coefficient they are no less of a vizsla than one born in Budapest. 
Thoughts????


----------



## einspänner

*Re: Cancelled litter*

I really _did_ appreciate your thought and rereading my post, it could sound a bit naive/rosy-eyed, "OMG, my breeder is pulling a bait and switch scheme with a random Hungarian breeder. Isn't it great!?" I'm not as happy about the situation as I seemed. I had just heard the news and was trying to stay positive in light of the possibility that I wouldn't be getting a dog after all. My breeder only has one litter a year and won't have any next year. Anyway, so I appreciate your healthy dose of reality to make sure I'm thinking critically. 

I also didn't mean to imply that these were quality dogs because they're from Hungary, though unlike with Vizslas, quality WHVs can be hard to come by in the States. I know these to be quality outside of my breeder's word alone. That doesn't mean all the good advice about selecting breeders goes out the window, very much the opposite, but there are some unique aspects to my situation and to the WHV. For the sake of guest readers I can comment more on those later. I don't think this needs to become a defense of this breeder, but I can list the steps I take. 

Enough talk about a dog I don't have for now. Off to the woods with the one I do.


----------



## luv2laugh

*Re: Cancelled litter*

You are so polite, Einspeinner. I read your post and thought how wonderful it was that you were being set up with a first class breeder. It sounded as if you were already aware of the breeder and their excellence. 

There are several breeders who I know enough about that I would trust sight unseen. I would say they are rare, but a good/great breeder's reputation can precede him/her. Most of the breeders we looked at were "small time." Maybe some in the area knew about them, but I certainly didn't. I had to check them out from scratch and utilize smart buying practices. 

If I had seen a certain line of dogs referred to repetitively in a positive light, admired that line's performance, knew people who purchased from them, etc. I think a lot of prep work is already done.


----------



## einspänner

Well this has certainly been a busy week! The movers arrived Monday to start packing up and until yesterday our house resembled a maze of cardboard. This morning we left Texas to head back to South Carolina. No matter how many times we move away it remains home and I'm absolutely thrilled to return. I also have a job interview lined up for next week with a company that seems as excited to hire me as I am to work for them. I don't think I could be more blessed right now, except that in a month a little puppy is going to fly all the way from Hungary to be my best friend for the next 15 years. 

The breeder in Hungary emailed me last Saturday with info on a litter to be born in June and asked about my plans for the dog and to share a bit about myself. After talking a bit more and doing my research (detailed below), I agreed on a puppy from that litter and she needed to know what airport to send it to in order to give me a final price. So I mentioned the potential issue with airlines not flying animals in hot temps, as it can still be well into the 80s in September (yuck), and after looking up average temps thought D.C. might be the nearest airport within the required temperature range. That's when she mentioned she had a puppy going to D.C. at the end of June and an available littermate, so if I wanted her, they could be shipped together (better for the pups) and at less cost (better for me). I thought it over for a few days and finally decided to go for it!

As promised, here is my detailed desc. of my research. If you're against importing, this isn't meant to convince you otherwise. We all have our personal standards to which we are accountable. I checked up the pedigrees, hip scores, and titles of the parents. I looked at every picture and watched every video I could find of her puppies' living conditions at the kennel, the sire/dam, her dogs working in the fields and at shows, and those from her puppies in their new homes. I read everything she wrote about her dogs on her website and at her posts on Facebook to try and understand who she is as a person. What I found is someone who loves her dogs more than anything in the world and who takes the preservation of the breed very seriously. No, importing is not ideal when it means I can't see it all for myself, but I believe I've taken every step I'm able to ensure that I'm getting a puppy from a responsible breeder. 

Time for me to shut up already. Without further ado, here she is.


----------



## datacan

Wunderbar. Best wishes...... Zöldmáli? (No need to answe$)


----------



## datacan

*Re: Cancelled litter*



Vida said:


> Ok so y'all think I was bitching make that post :-\, but just for the sake of healthy discussion....
> Please read again your posts/ thread 'how to choose a breeder'.
> All the advice we give is blown out the water when we advocate buying a pup 'blind' through a third party?!
> Yes I would import but only if I could do my research in that country,visit the breeder,see the dam, plus all the recommended investigations that I would do if I were buying a pup locally.
> Importing has become straightforward especially here in europe.
> As long as we ( outside Hungary)breed dogs that are sound ,true to type,and have a low breeding coefficient they are no less of a vizsla than one born in Budapest.
> Thoughts????


Actually climate plays quite an important role, IMO. I needed a dog that can live and be comfortable here in Canada. The best way I thought was to find a dog born here in the dead of winter. With winter 6 months long, LOL
So far I'm V happy.


----------



## Rudy

;D


----------



## TAIsMom

Moving and new puppy!!! You like living the fast life apparently! 

Love the pic of the puppy!!!! She's gorgeous! I bet she's going to be a handful for you when you get her ... you know those overseas types.  JK!


----------



## harrigab

well if Roy Bebbington (Gonegos gundogs) imports from Zoldmali that is recommendation enough for me. I've seen his dogs first hand and their offspring are wonderful WHV's.


----------



## hobbsy1010

Einspanner,

Get ready for your 'tatoo' eared import....... ;D

Goodtimes  

Hobbsy


----------



## stryker

Where in south carolina are you going to be living? I am in Charleston


----------



## einspänner

TAIsMom said:


> Moving and new puppy!!! You like living the fast life apparently!


I believe the phrase you're looking for is certifiably insane. ;D

harrigab, Zsofi has a few of Roy's dogs, too. My original breeder, in the States was going to visit Roy when she was in the UK for Crufts, but I guess there was some bad weather so she couldn't get up there. She was majorly disappointed. And no wonder, those pictures of his dogs all sitting perfectly with the moor in the background--looks like heaven to me. Didn't you say somewhere, you think Ruby might have some of his lines in her? Zsofi has a couple bitches that are dead ringers for her. 

stryker, I'll be just across the bridge from you in Mt. Pleasant! Do you know of any good off leash places in the area? You have a puppy now, right? We should set up a play date. 

Some more pics from today. She looks super wirey compared to her siblings!


----------



## TAIsMom

OMG, in the first pic I just got sucked into her eyes!!!!! What a pretty little girl! :-*


----------



## hotmischief

Go for it - Zoldmali are great. I have two friends who have recently had pups sent over to the UK from Zoldmali - very professional.

My boy is out of Roy Bebbingon's Zorro who is Zoldmali.

If you do FB have at look at the Hungarian Wirehaired Vizsla Group - there are lots of Zoldmali dogs on it. Also Zoldmali are members:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/4306187343/

Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## einspänner

Thanks for the link hotm! Just joined the group. It'll be cool to see pics of the "family." 

TAIsMom, I know! She already knows how to work those eyes, just like her daddy.


----------



## einspänner

2 more weeks until I pick up Scout! I found out her pedigree name is Azur which I just love since Blue is such a classic hunting dog name. Here are the latest pics of her at 8 weeks.


----------



## einspänner

The big weekend is fast approaching! Scout and her sister fly into Newark Saturday afternoon where the other owner will pick them up and bring them back to the D.C. area where he lives. I'll drive up Saturday, hang out with some friends, and rather uncharacteristically hover over my phone waiting for updates. I'm sure Saturday night will be just like Christmas Eve as a kid, so it will be the sleep deprived version of myself that finally meets Scout Sunday morning. From there it's just a hop, skip, and a 9 hour drive back home. Prayers for safe travels are greatly appreciated! 
I'm so excited to begin this next chapter in my life. Thanks for lending your support and experience. Time to get to sleep. Tomorrow I have to choose a food and maybe pick up some pheasant wings.


----------



## MCD

I am so happy for you. It's the last minute details..... Do you have everything you need? What else do you have to do? Nothing! Just wait for their arrival and then love them to pieces train them and be patient with them. Congratulations on your new V.


----------



## stryker

To quote Rick in Cassablanca "Scout, I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship." Best of luck to you


----------



## LEVIsMom

Very excited for you! It's been a long wait but everything happens for a reason. Scout was meant for you!


----------



## hotmischief

Hope all goes well. You sound very calm! She looks like a nice large pup - gonna be very hairy I think.

Pictures as soon as possible


----------



## hobbsy1010

Whooooooooowwwww!!!!!!!!!!!

Not long to go now  

Scout looks an amazing pup, bet you can't wait to get your hands on her??? 

Hope she's all you wished for and more!! 

Let the fun begin  

Good time's!!!!

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## einspänner

Thanks all! I think I'm reasonably calm now, but trust me the last two weeks have been very stressful getting the shipping worked out. D.C. was all booked up for the next two weeks, probably for the 4th of July, but with a lot of rearranging that's all worked out now. Just today my check engine light came on. After a mini panic attack, I took it in and it was only a misfired spark plug. So assuming nothing else joins the conspiracy to keep me from getting this pup, I'm all set! 

Pictures to come!


----------



## harrigab

einspänner said:


> Thanks all! I think I'm reasonably calm now, but trust me the last two weeks have been very stressful getting the shipping worked out. D.C. was all booked up for the next two weeks, probably for the 4th of July, but with a lot of rearranging that's all worked out now. Just today my check engine light came on. _*After a mini panic attack, I took it in and it was only a misfired spark plug. *_So assuming nothing else joins the conspiracy to keep me from getting this pup, I'm all set!
> 
> Pictures to come!


quick, swap your motor for a diesel version! ;D


----------



## einspänner

Now that I have a happy snoozing pup curled up by my side, it's time for an update!

I picked Scout up Sunday afternoon from her sister Sadie's new home. I took Scout back to my friend's apartment, where I got my first "what kind of dog is that? wait say that again for me." We played with her for an hour before I set off for Chapel Hill. She would already sit and potty on command by the end of the hour. Smart girl! The drive went pretty well. I kept her in her crate for most of it, so we fell into a routine of Scout screaming her head off for 20 minutes before falling asleep, drive for 40-50 minutes longer, take potty/play break and start the cycle again. I'm sure I wouldn't be too fond of crate after a transatlantic flight in one either. Stayed at another friend's place and it wasn't until she was fast asleep on my chest that it all started to feel real. Here was this precious little puppy who for some reason trusted me even though I took her away from her family. 
Monday we began the last leg of the drive. I got a few more inquiries into Scout's breed and even someone asking if I wanted to sell her! No siree. We made it home not too worse for the wear and have been working on all the normal puppy stuff since. She went in for her second round of shots this morning so she's good to make all the social calls fitting a southern belle. 

Anyway, she needs to go out for a potty break, so that's all I'll write for now. And now for the reason you really came here... puppy pictures! Oh and a video of Scout and her sister Sadie. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fO9hJQhdJM


----------



## einspänner

And some more.


----------



## Rudy

Pure Peaches 

thanks for sharing them

made me smile for miles ;D

Mate"


----------



## Melissa_DT

Congrats on your new addition  she's adorable!


----------



## harrigab

I've gone all weak kneed!! absolute stunners ;D


----------



## LEVIsMom

Congrats on finally getting your new addition! She's adorable!


----------



## Suliko

einspänner, congratulations!!!  What an exciting thread, wish I had read it earlier though to give you some comfort. I imported my second V Pacsirta from Hungary, and I had another breeder actually look at her and give me her opinion. The shipping and everything else worked out wonderfully. Pacsirta arrived happy as a clam after a 30 hour trip  I keep in touch with the breeder and Pacsi's dad's owner on regular basis on FB. I tell them how she's doing, they tag me in her baby and sibling pics. I really love it! I also communicate with people who have puppies from other litters of Pacsi's mom, and I really enjoy all these new connections I've made. I'm very happy for you and your decision to import. There is nothing wrong with it, especially if you do your homework and import your puppy from a reputable breeder. Breeders world-wide do it all the time. So, enjoy your little bundle of joy and looking forward reading more!


----------



## einspänner

Thanks, everyone!

Suliko, I was actually about to pm you about customs or something, but then I found the answer somewhere else. Knowing that you and I think another forum member had imported to the States actually was a great comfort to me during the process. At least I'm not the only one crazy enough to do it!  
Shipping was a bit hectic in my case, but I think that was just a bad mix of timing and location. The airline was contacting me without confirming with my breeder's cargo company and at one point while I was on the phone with Lufthansa the booking changed twice! If I ever import again I'll avoid Washington D.C. around the 4th of July at all costs. Yikes! Even when I was stressing out about all of that I knew it would work out the way it was supposed to and well it has. 
As much as I emphasized the amount of research I did, this has all very much been an exercise in trust. Any time you get a puppy from a breeder it is, but the greater the distance the greater the trust required. Not being able to see her or to make the travel arrangements myself really frustrated my inner control freak, but it also helped build a bit more patience which is coming in handy for training. Haha. 
And I absolutely agree about the community aspect. I've already met a bunch of new people online who have dogs from my breeder. It really feels like a family.


----------



## HallesParents

We just got our Halle from Matt McLean at point of honor wirehaired vizslas in Gladwin Michigan and I believe he might have 2 puppies left from a litter of 13!


----------



## Suliko

einspänner, I'm glad everything worked out well with the shipping. It must have been the holiday time that made it stressful. I shipped Pacsi from Budapest to NYC although I live in Boston, MA. I drove 5hrs to pick her up, but I did it because otherwise she'd have to have another stop here in the US before arriving to Boston. She already stopped at Frankfurt Airport in Germany and stayed there overnight. The breeder used Airmax and had her shipped with Lufthansa like you did. I only had to call the Cargo terminal to find out where to pick Pacsi up. 
Scout is such a sweetheart! Very happy for you and your family


----------



## mswhipple

Scout is a beautiful little girl... Congratulations!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jld640

She's wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## hobbsy1010

Well einspanner she's finally arrived 

She looks like everything you must have wished for and more  

What a 'beauty' she is 

Now all the fun starts with your gorgeous little import 

Good times!!!!!

Welcome Scout ;D

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith

A PINK KONG !!!!! What a chick PUP LOL - Congrads


----------



## einspänner

HallesParents said:


> We just got our Halle from Matt McLean at point of honor wirehaired vizslas in Gladwin Michigan and I believe he might have 2 puppies left from a litter of 13!


Welcome to the forum, HallesParents! I had the pleasure of meeting two dogs out of Point of Honor, Csoda and Mickey (he's on the website). Great looking dogs and absolute goof balls. How's it going with your girl?


----------



## HallesParents

She's a goof ball for sure! Likes to sleep a lot, plays hard for about 10 minutes then passes out in Mommas lap, she had to be close to her at all times haha. Potty training is going very well. She seems kind of scatterbrained right now, not really focused enough on anything for too much training.


----------

